# Dashboard on "A" class Aviano



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

the dashborad seems v hot when travelling so much so that you can smell it, is this normal? have looked under bonnet and there is heat shield etc


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

It should not smell or feel hot inside.
Suggest you get the condition and fit of the insulation checked out.
C.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Ours doesn't get hot.
It does get warm and is noticaeable more in the winter after driving for a few hours. 
Steve


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

We had an Aviano for 2 years, never had a hot dash! Id get it checked out soonest. When you say dash is it the top bit or the front bit with the radio gear leaver etc?

Have you checked the engine when the dash is hot, is it hot? It could be some electical cables etc just under the dash feeding a reversing camera etc

Do you use the power sockets - it may be overloaded.


Andy


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

Are you driving with can heat turned up but blowers set to 0? My blowers never go lower than 1 as I like plenty of fresh air, but when in other cars it often smells hot if the heater is on with blowers on 0.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello
No. Not normal. Our dashboard does not get hot. I would check this out pdq.
Cheers


----------

